# How do I reboot a Novell Server??



## Grayman (Jan 25, 2001)

It is running Netware 4, that's about all I know! I do know I need to reboot it but I do not know how! I know it is a simple command but I have forgotten it long ago. Please help!


----------



## Grayman (Jan 25, 2001)

I remembered at the last minute! DOWN!!! Duhhhh!


----------

